# Spanish Mackeral Creel limits



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> 3 cobia hook ups today at LIP on gotcha plugs one 32inch decked by slack (to small let go)
> spanish were very thick this afternoon/evening my buddy lost track and had to give 25 away to people so he would not be over limit


Since no one has yet to mention it.....

Seems he limited out once he got 15. Anything above that per angler, whether kept personally or given away, is a rule breaker. 

So...who called the fish man on this guy???? 

Just keeping it real.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

id say going 25 over ur limit is more than losing track.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

he's a good guy and if i know him he got over ecsited and caught up in all the action 
he is normaly gets his limit and leaves or gives them to people who did not get so lucky
as soon as he realised he had way to many he passed the out


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Even when your giving them away........ Technically "Your still harvesting". And keeping to many... Once you limit out.. you can only catch and release into the water .. not someones cooler...Give em some of your limit.. is ok.. But you could get nailed.. for continually catching and giving away.. Your no better then the other poachers.. your just Rationalizing it .. as a nice guy..

Who needs 15 of them fish anyway .. 5 or 6 is enough.. especially if this guy allways gets his limit "Plus".. he should only need to keep a few for himself..

And the excuse that he gets carried away .. yea tell that to the judge..

Guys like that make me :--|


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

actually there is only a possession limit
it also only states that you cant sell your catch or
barter with it 
show me were it says you can not give your catch away over the limit or not

if the man wants to keep his limit by law he can


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

i have persanolly seen the man give out tickets for giving fish away after he has his limit of course that was freshwater trout and dont know what happened at court but the man said that it wasnt legal and for me i try to limit out on fish every trip to stock my freezer not just a couple im keeping my limit every trip if i catch em


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*So*

With that being said....

Could one assume that if the same mentioned angler used his luck of the day, skill, expertise, etc.... and was able to catch cobia after cobia after cobia on the same day, then it would be ok for him to give away each and every one to whom ever he desired to...and continue to catch em and pass em out til they stopped biting for the day?

I don't buy it. Doesn't matter who or how well liked one is....what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Seems that theory would set up a chain reaction that could deplete any protected species because having the luck, skill, etc... to be able to hook up and land em wouldn't matter. As long as someone in the immediate vicinity was catching as many as could be hooked and landed, then passing em out to the unskilled......then it's ok?? 

Uh....I ain't buying it. Just like I wouldn't buy swamp land in florida.

Interesting how it seems Not One Person "effectively" intervened to let this individual be aware that they were aware that he was well beyond his limit. Instead, just let him come to that realization at some point on his own.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Just keeping it real.


I like that ...same here


----------



## surffisher (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't get it, It seems that this board is more dedicated to chastizing a fellow angler, than fixing the real problem. I know just by reading this site everyday that some of you just sit and wait for someone to make a mistake, get caught up in the moment or what ever. Then your all over there a_s about it. Trumpets start blowing, you act like were drinking a beer at an AA meeting. You guys are probably good people and you have a great passion for our sport. Why don't take this same energy and go after the real problems like:

Stop selling striper tags from the north end of the bay to down here where they take the bigger fish. (I hear there is good money in that)

Get rid of gill netting all together have you ever seen it when they cull the stripers or the red fish out of them.

Stop the menhadden fishery in virginia waters period!

I personally am sick of going to the fish market and seeing 10 & 12 " flounder lying there and I'm regulated to 19". I believe that that commercial fishing should be done hook n line and follow the regs like the rest of us.

If we can not fix these problems, then pounding on a guy for taking / giving a few extra fish, is just stupid.

We then should *JUST SHUT UP AND FISH.*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

If this thread or posts continue to bash or crititize an informative fishing report, I will shut it down.


Folks, 

Let me say this again, this is a dang good fishing report. You want to start a gripe about creel limits, who kept who's fish, why you can't catch fish and somebody else can, start another topic in the *Lounge*. The bashing stops here. Fish are chewin', folks are catchin, House Autry stock is rising...so end the drama and enjoy the catching!

Thanks Ed for the great fishing report. I for one, was catching and releasing at about 8:00pm...but if one happened to fall on the deck or the trebles gouge the eye, mouth or gills....I was happy to see it go into someone's cooler.

Stay cool and catch some fish.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I totally agree with nsearch4drum, quit griping and get catching!!! tight lines...


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

monday i will call a vmrc agent i knoiw and ask about this giving fish away thing and if she says no you cant do that then i will get the state codes and wording on this matter

and then we will all know!!! right from the fish cops rule book

ok here one i bet you did not know 
how many of you have snagged bunker with a hook for bait ?
well it turns out after asking the vmrc agent i know that IT IS AS STATED IN HER CODE BOOKS ( ITS ILLEGAL TO SNAG ANY FIN FISH ) KEY WORD FIN AND YES SHE COULD GIVE YOU A TICKET FOR SNAGGING YOUR BAIT.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I just spoke w/ a VMRC officer about 10 minutes ago, and a word to the wise *IT IS NOT LEGAL TO GIVE FISH AWAY AFTER LIMITING OUT* Just trying to help a brother out so no tickets are issued. 

Skunk


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Are you serious???*

I've lost track of just how many threads have made mention of how certain members saw illegal practices in fishing and were quick to hit the speed dial to call the man. 
Even others posting positive feedback to such posts. And going as far as to post the # of the fish man just so everyone would have up to date knowledge of the #. In turn promoting said practice of calling in on someone if they were observed breaking the rules. Thumbs up for the truly concerned.
My just making mention of the illegality of the act in question...(and as a reminder, the act was mentioned in the first post of the thread so I don't see it as hijacking)....seems to have labeled me a complainer, basher, an individual unfocused on the "other" issues that should be of more importance than the actions of one individual rule breaker. Which by the way...could wreck havoc on said species if just one guy on every pier at any given time would do the same each and every day. I've heard of designated drivers....but never of designated anglers for those who are less capable of carrying on the mission of catching their own. 

Well...sure hope it's not a case of hate the messenger and not the message. 

And I thought the police dept had cornered the market on protecting their own at all costs....even if a law breaking individual was among their ranks. 

I stand by the merits of my posts in this thread. And as such will put the # of the fish man in my cell as well as the number needed to report law breaking alcohol using/intoxicated pier/shore anglers. 

I'm done. Dispose of my comments as you will cause they've already had a fork stuck in them and been served up.

Unreal is how I sum it up.

BTW: I sent an email to get clarification of the limit rule and am awaiting a response...probably when the offices reopen on Monday. 

Thanks for the clarification SkunkApe


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually Thrifty, we have no idea if it was a person who posts here who caught more then his limit and was giving away the surplus. If you read the OP, he states it was his friend. 

Let's be seriouse here, you can't exactly be shocked at the responses since you purposely posted in an inflamatory way accusing people here of being hypocrites; you were trolling for a negative reaction, you got it, and now you're smugly playing 'holier than thou'. Grow up dude, this isn't Jr. Highschool. Unless, um, you're still in Jr. High, in which case oh well, no surprise if you're acting your age.

As far as the guy handing out surplus; my guess would be he didn't know the law. I know I wasn't aware that you couldn't give out surplus catches. Not that I've ever caught my limit <sigh>. In any case, ignorance is no excuse, and we should all go back and re-read the rules.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

wolfva said:


> If you read the OP, he states it was his friend.
> 
> As far as the guy handing out surplus; my guess would be he didn't know the law.


Well...I'm beyond high school attendance. And I definitely learned to read.  In case you missed it here it is again....



edgotbait said:


> he is normaly gets his limit and leaves or gives them to people who did not get so lucky


And yep...doesn't have to be a board member. Friends shouldn't let friends fish illegally. 

Dude


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> I just spoke w/ a VMRC officer about 10 minutes ago, and a word to the wise *IT IS NOT LEGAL TO GIVE FISH AWAY AFTER LIMITING OUT* Just trying to help a brother out so no tickets are issued.
> 
> Skunk


Come to think of it, I don't know how many times I've been on 6 pack Charter, and the Capt & Mate counts as having fish, even though we caught 'em. (Dolphin, Wahoo etc...) Does that count or is it illegal?...just wondering, and I'm not naming any boats here. 

Skunk


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

SkunkApe said:


> Come to think of it, I don't know how many times I've been on 6 pack Charter, and the Capt & Mate counts as having fish, even though we caught 'em. (Dolphin, Wahoo etc...) Does that count or is it illegal?...just wondering, and I'm not naming any boats here.
> 
> Skunk


On charter boats the rule is creel x bodies, doesn't matter who caught 'em.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

There is a bit of a double standard. Boat fishermen can fish for the "BOX" and shore fishermen fish for the creel. The sad part is this discussion has been done before. Any fish you give away count toward your limit, unless you are on a boat then all fish for the box.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

surffisher said:


> I don't get it, It seems that this board is more dedicated to chastizing a fellow angler, than fixing the real problem. I know just by reading this site everyday that some of you just sit and wait for someone to make a mistake, get caught up in the moment or what ever. Then your all over there a_s about it. Trumpets start blowing, you act like were drinking a beer at an AA meeting. You guys are probably good people and you have a great passion for our sport. Why don't take this same energy and go after the real problems like:
> 
> Stop selling striper tags from the north end of the bay to down here where they take the bigger fish. (I hear there is good money in that)
> 
> ...


i love it when the guy who "reads the posts everyday" chimes in and been a member since 2002 with 16 total posts and tells everyone what to do - waiting for ur next post in 2010. if u r 25 fish over a 15 fish limit that is beyond negligence it is egregious disregard for the laws.


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Let it go*

You heard the moderator.... let it go.

We got a report, we got some education.... time to move on and go fish.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

jeeeezus this guy just posted a spanish mackerel report, be happy... it was a friend of his, nobody on this board... get over it, yah see it for yourself call the cops... oh wait, that would mean you would need to be FISHING... instead of playing keyboard warrior.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

surffisher said:


> I don't get it, It seems that this board is more dedicated to chastizing a fellow angler, than fixing the real problem.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> jeeeezus this guy just posted a spanish mackerel report, be happy... it was a friend of his, nobody on this board... get over it, yah see it for yourself call the cops... oh wait, that would mean you would need to be FISHING... instead of playing keyboard warrior.


i second that nicley written rockstar


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i feel no animosity toward any one here about this matter . he's my friend he screwed up !! (big time) he tried to fix it the best way he know how.
if he had kept them all and went home with them that would be a different story.
he dont post or come to this board .
i can tell you it was not me as i have not fished anywere this year  and im to well known for it not to have made it to this board that so and so took Xamount over the limit
but i would rather deal in vmrc facts than opinions 
or hear say


Ps nice job Nserch4Drum on splitting the post from report to debit


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> , why you can't catch fish and somebody else can,.


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

I think giving away 25 fish after you caught your limit is a little excessive..

But if me and my dad are fishing and I catch 4 keeper Striper and he catches 0 keeper Striper, there are 4 keeper striper in the cooler..


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

Not adding any insult to any injury, i am fairley new to the whole ocean/bay shore and boat fishing thing,(fished freshwater all my life, only 24 though) and fairly new to this message board but i have never caught anything near 35 fish in one trip...ever! but when that day does come you guys will definantly hear about it(given everything is within legal boundaries i guess i just wanted to pop in and say hi, try and lighten the mood. ill keep trying and all ya keep teaching. thanx for the helpful info all the time. keep them lines tight and everybody just get along :fishing:


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Larrys 10ft pole said:


> Not adding any insult to any injury, i am fairley new to the whole ocean/bay shore and boat fishing thing,(fished freshwater all my life, only 24 though) and fairly new to this message board but i have never caught anything near 35 fish in one trip...ever! but when that day does come you guys will definantly hear about it(given everything is within legal boundaries i guess i just wanted to pop in and say hi, try and lighten the mood. ill keep trying and all ya keep teaching. thanx for the helpful info all the time. keep them lines tight and everybody just get along :fishing:



Fairly new to the board? You have been a member since 2005!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

There are those who KNOW how to fish, there are those who KNOW how to fish and do it LEGALLY, then there are those posers who just win custom rods endlessly and LOOK like they know how to fish!


Just pokin fun at ya NS4D...youre one of the hardiest FHB's I know. EARNED the FHB sticker!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't blow NS4Ds head to big,,, even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*My final comment to add to this thread is this...*

First is the body of the email I sent to VMRC in reference to this issue.

I have a question. I read that the possession limit on spanish mackerel in virginia waters is 15 per person. 
The clarification I need is to know whether or not a person can catch their limit while fishing from land and then continue to catch beyond that limit and give the extras to other anglers in their immediate area. Would this be considered going beyond their limit and in turn they are breaking the 15 person possession rule? 
In short, is one limited to only catching the limit, whether or not they keep all 15 or share some of those 15 with others.....and not being able to keep the 15 for themselves and continuing to fish and giving the extras away instead of practicing catch and release of the additional fish?


===============



Here is the response that was sent to me today:



If someone fishing from land or pier or a private boat catches beyond the legal limit of a fish species they must throw any "extra" of the species back immediately or be in violation of the law. Giving the "extras" away is not permitted. The catch limit is per angler, not per anglers in the area or persons in an area. This is a regulation designed and intended to limit the number of fish of a particular species caught in a day, in order to give particular species a fighting chance to survive and spawn during spawning season. The law is clear: Any fish caught over an angler's limit must released immediately. (No keeping 15 spanish mackerel in the cooler and throwing back the smallest if you later pull in a bigger one. We disapprove of fish dying needlessly, as should any conservation-minded angler) The one exception to this rule is on charter boats, where the limit is extrapolated to all paying charter guests if the caught fish are co-mingled. For example, six charter guests would mean a boat wide limit of 90 spanish mackerel (six times 15). I hope that helps explain matters. Feel free to call me if you have any questions. 
John M.R. Bull 
Director of Public Relations 
Virginia Marine Resources Commission 
(757) 247-2269


=====================


Hope I didn't step on any toes....but I couldn't let it go without mention. Besides....what if someone was visiting this board for the first time and got the notion that they could go fish a particular place and have a chance at being able to go over limit but not have to be concerned that they would be corrected nor have the man called on them for doing the same. I just pointed out the facts.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Thrifty Angler said:


> (We disapprove of fish dying needlessly, as should any conservation-minded angler)




I might give a nice sized croaker or spot away to the guy fishing beside me but i would not give any regulated fish away period. Mainly because there is no way to know what that person is going to do with said fish. They may eat it or they may just end up throwing it away because they never took the time to clean and cook it.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

See.. Thats all i was tryin to say.
Thanks Thrifty for getting aclear definition and explination out there..
Have a nice day ........Poachers....:spam: Jus kiddin..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like the guy had a great day, congrats, now the next level of expertise for him is the art of catch and release. Someone please teach him.


----------



## Larrys 10ft pole (Sep 29, 2005)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Fairly new to the board? You have been a member since 2005!


thanx SGT BUNGHOLE,(kinda funny to say) you are very swift. did start this name back in..well 2005. was kinda quite as far as computer communicationmaybe a post or 2, then didnt have the comp. luxary, got a comp now, sorry any confusion this might have brought to you..


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Wow....Yippee....:--|with all this time spent on the soap box did anyone go out and catch a fish?


----------

